# Arminian Witnessing



## Jesus is my friend (May 9, 2009)

I came upon this fishing around on YouTube,It's great stuff!,and I am also looking into the website which allows you to make these types of videos at a basic level for free,I would love to how some of the PuritanBoard folks would do with a video confrontation like this on either a humorous or serious level,let me know what you think,enjoy!

If you like it theres one more I found along the same line that's good also

[video=youtube;uFG19iMkrVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFG19iMkrVs[/video]

-----Added 5/9/2009 at 10:50:02 EST-----

[video=youtube;yg3Dyzj5FEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg3Dyzj5FEY[/video]


----------



## JM (May 9, 2009)

[video=youtube;R1ckoCBtXvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1ckoCBtXvU[/video]

[video=youtube;TflYkq-8AMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TflYkq-8AMA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 9, 2009)

[video=youtube;z9uc_kudVNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9uc_kudVNg&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 11, 2009)

That Calvinist witnessing video was a slap in the face,but still I found myself roaring in laughter,esp with the "Monergism-Karate moves"-Priceless!


----------



## ewenlin (May 11, 2009)

I watched the arminian witnessing and thought, hey they don't ALL witness like this.. I then watched the calvinist witnessing and thought, hey we ALL don't witness like this..

btw what is the point of such caricature?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 11, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> I watched the arminian witnessing and thought, hey they don't ALL witness like this.. I then watched the calvinist witnessing and thought, hey we ALL don't witness like this..
> 
> btw what is the point of such caricature?



Good point brother,I believe it was exaggerated for comedic effect,and yes I hope we dont witness as the Calvinist,Perhaps I'm odd, I just thought those two were quite funny,I hope I did not offend by finding this humorous


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

Ha, Monergism karate moves!!! Calvinists prefer Tae Kwon Do over Jui Jitsu it seems from Mr. Cartoon Calvinist.


----------



## ewenlin (May 11, 2009)

no worries mate.. i guess i'm just a little sensitive to gross misrepresentations of calvinism and the reformed faith, being in an assemblies of God seminary and all. 

i did enjoy the monergism karate too 

-----Added 5/11/2009 at 11:31:15 EST-----



Pergamum said:


> Ha, Monergism karate moves!!! Calvinists prefer Tae Kwon Do over Jui Jitsu it seems from Mr. Cartoon Calvinist.


where did you get that idea... and how can you tell the difference? all of them look the same to me, karate, tae kwon do, ju jitsu and what not..

they just tell me one thing.. stay away. unless you have a gun


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

I love the laugh-tracks....................

.. we ought to install some of those in our churches!...as well as whoopie cushions in the pews.


----------



## AThornquist (May 11, 2009)

The Calvinist Witnessing video was _hilarious._ It is similar to The Colbert Report since it is a caricature of my own beliefs (well, only some of the times with Colbert). I don't mind at all, though.


----------



## A.Hudson (May 26, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> I watched the arminian witnessing and thought, hey they don't ALL witness like this.. I then watched the calvinist witnessing and thought, hey we ALL don't witness like this..
> 
> btw what is the point of such caricature?



Yeah me too, being someone who used to solidly hold to Armenian doctrine, and fight against the DOG all the time, to now leaning more towards the DOG. When I first watched that on youtube, I thought: "what a HUGE mis-representation of the Arminian," they all do not witness like that, and the video makes it seem like they do..and makes them look dumb which I talked about in another post. When I told the guy who created the video about it, he said it was just to get them to think through there theology, but to me it seemed more like mocking them, especially with the laughing in the Background, it looked more like a joke, then a serious attempt to get them to think..when I held to Arminius views I did not witness like that. And I know some now who def don't, at all. So I def feel like it was a mis-rep. But I guess it was all for jokes, being that, he did the same thing to the Calvanist video..and the "Monergism Karate Chop" was Classic Lol.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 26, 2009)

These are quite good and funny


----------



## reformedminister (May 26, 2009)




----------



## ReformedChapin (May 26, 2009)

I put it in my facebook.


----------

